

Show HN my weekend project: Better auto-brightness for Android - olofsj

Hi HN,<p>I got really annoyed by my Android phone's ambient light sensor adjusting the brightness too often and too much. But turning off the automatic brightness lead to getting blinded at night, which was not a good solution.<p>So I decided to do something about it over a weekend some time ago. The result is a simple app that adjusts the brightness to follow the outside daylight. When the sun goes down it starts ramping down the brightness and when it goes up again it ramps it up again. The times of sunrise and sunset are calculated from the current location.<p>I've found it actually works quite well, so if the standard automatic brightness annoys you as much as it annoyed me, please try it out.<p>It's available on Google Play market here:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=se.japanska.android.daylight<p>There's also a free one-week trial here:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=se.japanska.android.daylight_lite
======
olofsj
Clickable:

Full version:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=se.japanska.an...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=se.japanska.android.daylight)

Free one-week trial here:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=se.japanska.an...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=se.japanska.android.daylight_lite)

